# Doberman Shepherd



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone ever see one of these? I came across this pic online. He's an awesome looking dog and I'm not a real big Doberman fan...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Beuceron Beauceron Page


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Hmm interesting look never saw 1 but I gotta say not a bad looking dog..


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I've seen a couple dobie/gsd mixes. pretty dogs.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Please don't tell me someone is trying to make a new "breed"...


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

They're cool looking and probably pretty awesome dogs, butbive never met one. However..I do have one of each breed and love them both so much.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fantastic...another designer breed

if I wanted a shepherd with dobe coloring, I would get a Beauceron


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Fantastic...another designer breed
> 
> if I wanted a shepherd with dobe coloring, I would get a Beauceron


Sometimes I wish I could educate the world, especially when I read craigslist "want a puppy" ads.


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

I love Dobies. Great combination, what's the name of the breed? German Doberherd Dog? Imagine the possibilities, since both breeds are considered to be velcro dogs. Very protective velcro dogs.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

You also have Donovan Pinschers.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> Fantastic...another designer breed
> 
> if I wanted a shepherd with dobe coloring, I would get a Beauceron



Or a bicolor German Shepherd.

I do have to say I've really liked the Dobes I've met at shows. They are such characters.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

angelas said:


> Or a bicolor German Shepherd.
> 
> I do have to say I've really liked the Dobes I've met at shows. They are such characters.


They really are, aren't they? I think they're hilarious.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I love Dobies, but I see no reason to mix them with GSDs. All we need is another "designer" breed to part fools with their money.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Who cares about a "designer breed" he's a cool looking dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd rather have a Beauceron (on my list for the future) but I like dobies and obviously love GSDs. Cant say I'd seek out a cross though.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

GusGus said:


> They really are, aren't they? I think they're hilarious.


I think their owners' biggest problem is that THEY think they are characters! :crazy:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jd414 said:


> Anyone ever see one of these? I came across this pic online. He's an awesome looking dog and I'm not a real big Doberman fan...
> View attachment 36650
> 
> 
> ...


They crop the Beauceron's ears  and this dog's ears don't look cropped as you will have to see a hairless edge on the ears. I don't think it is a Beauceron.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> Fantastic...another designer breed
> 
> if I wanted a shepherd with dobe coloring, I would get a Beauceron


To be fair a Beauceron, as a completely different breed, can be fairly different from a Shepherd or a Doberman Pinscher. For the average dog owner, I would much sooner recommend a Doberman or even a Doberman/German Shepherd mix than I would a Beauceron. 

To put it in better perspective, I hope to own a Beauceron eventually and do not see myself with a Doberman Pinscher ever. But, if I had to choose a second dog to bring home tomorrow (and could only choose between a Beauceron or a Doberman), I would pick the Doberman. 



wolfy dog said:


> They crop the Beauceron's ears  and this dog's ears don't look cropped as you will have to see a hairless edge on the ears. I don't think it is a Beauceron.


I don't think the OP was saying that the dog pictured was a Beauceron. The title says "Doberman Shepherd"? 

Many Beaucerons have natural ears. They are a more popular breed overseas than they are in North America, and cropping/docking is banned in a few places in Europe. That said, I prefer the cropped look and certainly plan on having the procedure done if I owned the breed.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Please don't tell me someone is trying to make a new "breed"...


What, you've never heard of a "Doperd?"


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

GusGus said:


> Sometimes I wish I could educate the world, especially when I read craigslist "want a puppy" ads.



Yesterday I saw an ad on craigslist that said: "everything goes for $1!" I clicked on the ad, they said they were moving and everything on their property was being sold including a horse, and it listed "A pair of German shepherds, whose pups bring in $3000- $3500 each litter!! imagine the possibilities!"


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

The best dog Ive ever known was a dobe shepherd. That will change with my Apache though. The mutt was just a great dog, toy drive out the butt and a lap dog who always wanted to be pet. He ran away alot and developed issues due to the owners but Lance was a the best dog ive met.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> They crop the Beauceron's ears  and this dog's ears don't look cropped as you will have to see a hairless edge on the ears. I don't think it is a Beauceron.


 
thats because the dog pictured is not a Beauceron. There are obvious differences just in the head structure that dont fit for a beauceron.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> Yesterday I saw an ad on craigslist that said: "everything goes for $1!" I clicked on the ad, they said they were moving and everything on their property was being sold including a horse, and it listed "A pair of German shepherds, whose pups bring in $3000- $3500 each litter!! imagine the possibilities!"


Oh, how nice.. my favorite are the "looking for a blank/blank mix puppy."

I think ill take one day and go through the craigslist ads and email everyone that wants a mix breed puppy or dog and match it with a dog at the humane society. Mix breed dogs are everywhere. You just have to not be so lazy to only post a wanted ad on CL. Our humane society even has a website for adoptable pets.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

GusGus said:


> Oh, how nice.. my favorite are the "looking for a blank/blank mix puppy."
> 
> I think ill take one day and go through the craigslist ads and email everyone that wants a mix breed puppy or dog and match it with a dog at the humane society. Mix breed dogs are everywhere. You just have to not be so lazy to only post a wanted ad on CL. Our humane society even has a website for adoptable pets.


You should be flagging those ads. "Pet wanted" ads on Craigslist are one of the most disgusting scams going. People collect free and cheap pets to se-sell for profit--they usually have a good story about how they want a puppy for their daughter who has leukemia or whatever, but it's a scam.

Even for those ads that are NOT scams, how stupid/desperate/lazy do you have to be if, in a sea of ads for pets LOOKING for homes, you have to post a "wanted" ad? Are the shelters out of pets? Anyone this ignorant doesn't deserve a pet; they may have been turned down by every shelter or rescue in the area, and that's why they have to turn to Craigslist.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Fantastic...another designer breed
> 
> if I wanted a *shepherd *with dobe coloring, I would get a Beauceron


When I made this statement it was in response to the OP thinking the dog was cool looking.



Rei said:


> To be fair a Beauceron, as a completely different breed, can be fairly different from a Shepherd or a Doberman Pinscher. For the average dog owner, I would much sooner recommend a Doberman or even a Doberman/German Shepherd mix than I would a Beauceron.


Yes, a Beauceron is a completely different breed. It is not a mixed breed, it is an ancient breed. A Beauceron is a "shepherd". It is a French herding dog..i.e..a shepherd. 




Rei said:


> I don't think the OP was saying that the dog pictured was a Beauceron. The title says "Doberman Shepherd"?


Correct...the dog pictured is a mixed breed and if you do a google search on "dobermen shepherd", this picture is one of the first to come up.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Freestep said:


> You should be flagging those ads. "Pet wanted" ads on Craigslist are one of the most disgusting scams going. People collect free and cheap pets to se-sell for profit--they usually have a good story about how they want a puppy for their daughter who has leukemia or whatever, but it's a scam.
> 
> Even for those ads that are NOT scams, how stupid/desperate/lazy do you have to be if, in a sea of ads for pets LOOKING for homes, you have to post a "wanted" ad? Are the shelters out of pets? Anyone this ignorant doesn't deserve a pet; they may have been turned down by every shelter or rescue in the area, and that's why they have to turn to Craigslist.


I've seen a couple of the "for my I'll kid" but most of them seem pretty legit from just ignorant people. I think its incredibly lazy and sickening. Then again I'm not surprised people do it here.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> Yes, a Beauceron is a completely different breed. It is not a mixed breed, it is an ancient breed. A Beauceron is a "shepherd". It is a French herding dog..i.e..a shepherd.


I misunderstood what you meant by Shepherd - I thought you (like me) referred to German Shepherds just as "Shepherds" for short. I tend to use shepherds in lowercase to refer to the type and Shepherds to refer to GSDs when I'm on a GSD board (or talking to another GSD person). I was hoping to clarify that the Doberman coat + Shepherd physique should not be the reason for getting a Beauceron because it is a fairly unique breed in itself. My mistake


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> When I made this statement it was in response to the OP thinking the dog was cool looking.
> 
> It is cool looking
> 
> ...





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

